# ADA Mini Solar S from Japan



## seancmcdonnell (17 Nov 2010)

Hi, 

On a recent trip to Japan i managed to pick a ADA Mini Solar S. However in order to make it work in europe what do i need? The light is rated AC100v, 20W, and 50-60HZ. 

I assume i need a transformer, anyone out there have experience with this?

Thanks
S


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Nov 2010)

you need something like this - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=1TK18XH9FPW5R9S1M1VS

youll need to work out the correct VA you need as if you get one with too little it will blow the transformer.  The one above is 45Va but hopefully someone more knowledgeable o electrics will be able to confirm what you need.  does the unit have a wattage rating on it?


----------



## seancmcdonnell (17 Nov 2010)

Yes the wattage rating is 20W.


----------



## seancmcdonnell (18 Nov 2010)

Well got it working with a step down transformer from hqproducts that i bought from my local electronics store. If anyone is interested its is rated 220-240V AC to 100-120V AC and 45 Watts.

Thanks for your help Stu


----------



## nayr88 (27 Nov 2010)

trip from Japan aye??  

did you visit the ada gallery? and if you dont mind me asking how much was the light buying it direct in japan?

thanks mate hope it was a good trip


----------



## seancmcdonnell (29 Nov 2010)

Well im lucky enough to go to Japan once or twice a year with my job. I have recently got into aquascaping and planned to go to the ADA Gallery but unfortunately i had a bad cold and decided against it. 

My hotel was located in Ginza which was located next to he largest tropical fish store in Tokyo  The store is called "Pau Pau Aqua Garden", they had an amzing selection of ADA and DO! Aqua products. I picked up the following:

ADA Solar S: 18,400.00 JPY 	= 	166.132 EUR
ADA Mini S: 5,200.00 JPY 	= 	46.9503 EUR
DO! Aqua Violet Glass-(Outflow) MP-1/10mm: 3,360.00 JPY 	= 	30.3478 EUR
DO! Aqua Violet Glass-(Inflow) MV-1/10mm: 3,990.00 JPY 	= 	36.0380 EUR
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia 1, 3L: 1,260.00 JPY 	= 	11.3795 EUR

Quite a bit cheaper than what i would pay for in Europe, especially when i take into consideration shipping cost to Denmark where i live!


----------



## nayr88 (29 Nov 2010)

That is pretty good, I think I paid close to Â£30 for my aquasoil haha.

Too bad about the cold, next time aye 8) 


Ryan


----------



## EmperorSIN (27 Feb 2013)

Would this one be suitable

TL2045 240v TO 110v STEP DOWN TRANSFORMER 45va


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Feb 2013)

We do use this one for super jet and solar minis
Alpha Elettronica CV40F ,Power Adapter & Inverter: reviews and features - Onyougo.com


----------



## EmperorSIN (28 Feb 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion. I am hoping to get a compact UK one.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Feb 2013)

Nil


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Feb 2013)

EmperorSIN said:


> Would this one be suitable
> 
> TL2045 240v TO 110v STEP DOWN TRANSFORMER 45va


thats the same power output to the ones I use for my solar mini and es-600 filter so should be fine.  I got mine from Maplin.


----------



## EmperorSIN (28 Feb 2013)

Thanks I have ordered one.


----------

